# How do I reset the Oil Service Indicator following Oil change



## bmwsportx3 (Jan 26, 2005)

How I can reset oil indicator lights on 98 BMW 740iL V8
Thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Oil light reset info about halfway down the page.


----------



## bmwsportx3 (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks for help is working ok


----------

